# Another losing weight subject



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

I have been wanting to lose weight for quite some time. I mainly want to feel more confident and be more healthy. I used to be so athletic and such a gym rat......now I work at a gym but because of my extra weight, I don't feel as confident in the gym as I used to. But I hope that will all change soon. I started to do 20 minutes of Pilates each day (gotta start somewhere) and I've been trying to eat food that is better for my health. I know it's going to be tough but I hope to stay with it. Wish me luck and good luck to everyone with their goals!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

You can do it! Just drink lots of water and cut down on your favorite snacks.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Good luck!!! :banana


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys...so far so good. Today I took my first step aerobics class at my job. I was really nervous going there, but I kept telling myself that it will be fun and worth it. I had a good time and felt great after the class. Thanks again for your advise and words of encouragement and good luck to you with any of your goals!!!!!!!


----------

